# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Τι είναι αυτό

## dedes75

Καλησπέρα σε όλους έχω ένα αποστείρωτη τις chicco και νομίζω ότι έχει χαλάσει αυτό. Γνωρίζει κάνης τι είναι, και που θα το βρω.

----------


## tasosmos

Θερμοστατης ειναι, πιθανως αν πας σε κανα μαγαζι με ανταλλακτικα για ηλεκτρικες συσκευες (στην πλατεια καρυτση ειχε καναδυο, δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν ακομα) να βρεις, στα μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων δεν πολυκυκλοφορουν.

----------


## sotron1

Θερμοστάτης είναι. Θα το βρεις σε καταστήματα με ανταλλακτικά  για πλυντήρια, κουζίνες, σίδερα κλπ.

----------


## KOKAR

προσοχή όμως την θερμοκρασία που ενεργοποιείτε....
αυτα που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο δεν ανοίγουν ολα στην ιδια θερμοκρασία
προσπάθησε να δεις το δικο σου τι εχει γραμμένο πάνω του

----------


## KOKAR

μερικά παραδείγματα θα βρεις εδώ

http://www.markidis.gr/index.php?cPath=30_25_615

----------


## tiger135

Γιαννη θερμοστάτης ειναι και κοβει στους 120 βαθμούς, επίσης εχει και ρισέτ ( το ασπρο εξογκωματάκι στην πάνω πλευρά) . Ψάξε σε μαγαζια με αντ/κα ηλεκτρικών συσκευών

----------


## dedes75

Οκ το κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Για να μηνανοίγω νέο θέμα αλλά με τον ίδιο τίτλο (αν και υπάρχουν αρκετά απο ότι βλέπω  :Smile: )

Εχω ενα mp3 αυτ/του της Clarion.
O φίλος που προσπάθησε να το συνδέσει καθότι άσχετος , έπαιζε με τα καλώδια στην τύχη και το μπαρούτιασε  :Lol: 

Δεν ανοίγει με τπτ, το μόνο σημείο που δείχνει οπτικά οτι έχει θέμα, αν έχει τελικά είναι αυτό στην φωτό .
Διπλα στα smd έχει και ενα τρανζίστορ που έχω αφαιρέσει και στο πολύμετρο δείχνει οκ.

Επειδή δεν τα πάω καλά με τα smd μήπως ξέρετε τι είναι? αν μπορώ να βρώ στο εμποριο η οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία?

----------


## sotron1

Υπάρχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες, σε αυτό που δεν φαίνεται ο αριθμός είναι αδύνατο να βρεθεί. Εάν μπορείς βρες σχέδιο.

----------


## xsterg

ξεχνα το. παει για νεο ραδιο.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Και όταν λέμε ...''Υπάρχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες''  εννοείς οτι υπάρχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες σαν αυτά στο εμπόριο?
Σαν εξάρτημα είναι τρανζίστορ (ελπίζω να είναι ) αν πάρω μερικές μετρήσεις και βρώ στο περίπου τάσεις ισως μπορέσω να ''παίξω'' με  μη smd υλικά , λέω τώρα εγώ ... σαν παιχνίδι .





> ξεχνα το. παει για νεο ραδιο.



Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο, η πιθανότητα ανάποδής τάσης πρέπει να έχει στείλει αδιάβαστα κ άλλα εξαρτήματα, απλά είναι ολοκαίνουργιο και δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω. :Sad:  Μια αποφαση θέλει για να πάει στον κουβά.

Μια ερώτηση, την αφαιρούμενη πρόσοψη αν την δοκιμάσω σε ένα ιδιο μοντέλο για να δώ αν δουλεύει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κλειδωμένη κ να λειτουργεί μόνο στο καμένο?

----------


## xsterg

συνηθως στα απλα ραδιοφωνα δεν ειναι κλειδωμενη και μπορεις εντος ιδιου μοντελου να βαλεις οτι θελεις. εξαιρεση υπαρχει στα μοντελα που ειναι ιδια μαρκα με το αυτοκινητο και συνηθως κλειδωνουν με κωδικο που υπαρχει μεσα στην συσκευασια. 
το οτι πειραματιστηκε με καινουριο ραδιο και με ταση ετσι μεχρι να δεν αν θα δουλεψει δεν το σχολιαζω.

----------

